# help??



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

heres a silly problem. I've gotta write out a cheque, never had to do a Spanish one before and I dont undertand what to write where????

Anyone please??? and no I'm not writing it out to you lot... sorry 

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> heres a silly problem. I've gotta write out a cheque, never had to do a Spanish one before and I dont undertand what to write where????
> 
> Anyone please??? and no I'm not writing it out to you lot... sorry
> 
> Jo xxx


Blimey
I never write cheques. No one ever seems to want them as they get charged to pay them in


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> heres a silly problem. I've gotta write out a cheque, never had to do a Spanish one before and I dont undertand what to write where????
> 
> Anyone please??? and no I'm not writing it out to you lot... sorry
> 
> Jo xxx


Try this link, hon. It comes with translations into English too - a step by step.

How to fill out a spanish cheque, check spelling and cheque translation, you can bank on our spell check

Tally.xx

ps - just hover over the "numbers" in red on the cheque and read the information translated below in the small box in order for you to fill it in correctly.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry chuck. I can't help neither:noidea:

I'm sure someone will be along shortly who has the info you need.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

There ya go. Tally to the rescue:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Try this link, hon. It comes with translations into English too - a step by step.
> 
> How to fill out a spanish cheque, check spelling and cheque translation, you can bank on our spell check
> 
> Tally.xx


Should we put that on the link thing?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thank you... I feel very foolish!!! Its just I either use cash or plastic. I'll put it in the link thing!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Just follow these instructions:

PAYEE: XTreme

AMOUNT: Loadsamoney


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> thank you... I feel very foolish!!! Its just I either use cash or plastic. I'll put it in the link thing!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Don't be silly!! It'd take me some time to write out the cheque myself with the correct information. I agree with Strav though - try and avoid cheques if you can cos of the charges. Try plastic - or even cash. With cash you may be able to negotiate not paying VAT (IVA). 

Tally.xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Just follow these instructions:
> 
> PAYEE: XTreme
> 
> AMOUNT: Loadsamoney


yeah right!!!!!! I maybe blonde, but....sorry dear!

jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Try this link, hon. It comes with translations into English too - a step by step.
> 
> How to fill out a spanish cheque, check spelling and cheque translation, you can bank on our spell check
> 
> ...


Tallulah you never fail to astound me! I love that you always seem to have the info to hand ..... the *women* on this forum are just fantastic ! :clap2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Tallulah you never fail to astound me! I love that you always seem to have the info to hand ..... the *women* on this forum are just fantastic ! :clap2:


:ranger:erm....I just googled it actually! I thought that was easier for Jo to look at than me writing it out line by line for her!!! But yes, the women on here are great - and always happy to help.:clap2: Sssshhhh....some of the guys are too!!


Tally.xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> The *women* on this forum are just fantastic ! :clap2:


The ones I have met have been!!! (That should get XTreme to leave his donkeys just long enough to say something!)

Still not sure why anybody would want to sign a cheque - I have not signed one since Sept 2003 - I don't even have a cheque book. Cash, c/c or transferencia???


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Smooth talking bar steward.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> The *women* on this forum are just fantastic ! :clap2:


Yes, the ones I have met have been....and I know the ones I have not met are too! (Happy now, Taliban?) So many women, so little time or as XTreme says, "So many donkeys, so little time"


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Tis true Steve, you've not had the pleasure of meeting me yet ..... or should I say, the displeasure of meeting me?!?!?:madgrin: 

Surely you're not likening us to donkeys?!? We've already been called "Over 30s Brit Boilers".....how about some love on here?!!?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Still not sure why anybody would want to sign a cheque - I have not signed one since Sept 2003 - I don't even have a cheque book. Cash, c/c or transferencia???



I wrote a cheque cos the school want yet more money. They cant seem to get the hang of bank transfers etc and I'm sick to death of having to keep going to the bank and drawing it out! They're demanding this latest lot of money is paid today, so almost out of spite (Rona ignore this if you read it) I've written a cheque!!!!!!!!

Thats the trouble with these international schools, you pay the fee which is bad enough, but then there's all the extras, books, stationary, the right PE kits, uniform, school trips, exams... you even havt to pay for the exams SATS, GCSEs......

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Tis true Steve, you've not had the pleasure of meeting me yet ..... or should I say, the displeasure of meeting me?!?!?:madgrin:


It was bad enough for the poor old chap meeting me. He looked so tense and stressed I MADE him take his socks and shoes off and go for a paddle in the sea, thought it would lighten him up a tad!!!!!!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I wrote a cheque cos the school want yet more money. They cant seem to get the hang of bank transfers etc and I'm sick to death of having to keep going to the bank and drawing it out! They're demanding this latest lot of money is paid today, so almost out of spite (Rona ignore this if you read it) I've written a cheque!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats the trouble with these international schools, you pay the fee which is bad enough, but then there's all the extras, books, stationary, the right PE kits, uniform, school trips, exams... you even havt to pay for the exams SATS, GCSEs......
> 
> Jo xxxx


I've a question for you on this actually. As your kids go to the International School, and they're following the UK curriculum, exams etc...just assuming they want to stay and work in Spain afterwards, who handles all the conversion of UK qualifications to the Spanish equivalent for them? Is it the school? Do they then have to go and find the official body to sort that out for them officially? This being a country where Spanish qualifications (and records of such) is everything when it comes to employment? 

Also, the kids here following ESO (secondary) and then Instituto (bit like 6th form college) go either STOP, FP (Formacion Profesional) or University for non-trade qualifications. What do kids at international schools do after secondary?

Tally.xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> It was bad enough for the poor old chap meeting me. He looked so tense and stressed I MADE him take his socks and shoes off and go for a paddle in the sea, thought it would lighten him up a tad!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



Did it work Steve? Are you more :hippie: chilled out?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Did it work Steve? Are you more :hippie: chilled out?



I dont think it did, the sand was too hot for his delicate little feet... Now that was the photo I shoulda got, Steve hopping very quickly up the beach, shouting and yelling :lol:

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Tis true Steve, you've not had the pleasure of meeting me yet ..... or should I say, the displeasure of meeting me?!?!?:madgrin:
> 
> Surely you're not likening us to donkeys?!? We've already been called "Over 30s Brit Boilers".....how about some love on here?!!?


Oh, I am looking forward to that - perhaps you should organise a Expatforum meet up in deepest darkest Galicia and INSIST that the mods attend. That would get XTreme's mind working overtime. 

NoNoNo, as always us mere men are deliberately being misunderstood, Oh Fragrant One.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont think it did, the sand was too hot for his delicate little feet... Now that was the photo I shoulda got, Steve hopping very quickly up the beach, shouting and yelling :lol:
> 
> Jo xxx


I thought that was "our little secret"!?!?!!?! 

Mmm, if secrets are out well I can tell you that Jojo....... 

No, ladies and gentleman, I guess why so many people pour so much onto me know it is because my lips are sealed. XTreme's deepest, darkest, depravest secrets are safe with me. "I am a rock, I am an island and the rock feels no pain and the sponge never squeals" (With apologies to Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Oh, I am looking forward to that - perhaps you should organise a Expatforum meet up in deepest darkest Galicia and INSIST that the mods attend. That would get XTreme's mind working overtime.
> 
> NoNoNo, as always us mere men are deliberately being misunderstood, Oh Fragrant One.


Oh Fragrant One? Ooh I like that - nicer than Slinky and Taliban!!:clap2:

Galicia would show you all the warmest of welcomes. However, Steve for once I think you'd be discarding your glass of agua con gas. Maybe de-stress you better over a nice queimada!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Fragrant one? He's a smooth talking [email protected] to be sure! 

But you got to wonder whether he's trying to infer the other ladies smell.

My first wife smelt very bad....she always attracted flies....and it got embarrassing with people continually asking me if she worked in MacFisheries!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Fragrant one? He's a smooth talking [email protected] to be sure!
> 
> But you got to wonder whether he's trying to infer the other ladies smell.
> 
> My first wife smelt very bad....she always attracted flies....and it got embarrassing with people continually asking me if she worked in MacFisheries!


Hmmmm.....yes Mr XT, you've got some making up to do. Brit boilers indeed.:tongue:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Hmmmm.....yes Mr XT, you've got some making up to do. Brit boilers indeed.:tongue:


But in your case Tally, I was meaning it in the sense that you are HOT!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Quite like "Slinky". It has a Rich B**ch ring to it - backless velvet evening dress, with tiny straps, clinging to the contours of your body. You are floating around offering the expensive wines and Ferrero Rocher at the Taliban Annual Spring Ball. XTreme is in the courtyard with the donkeys and Jojo is berating everybody that will listen to her that Andalucia is colder in winter than she had ever expected. I am in the corner sipping agua con gas trying to explain to an unmarried father of 7 (2 with severe learning disabilities) that I do not think that the Spanish Welfare System (does it exist?) will welcome him with open arms, that Spain can pass on his specialist skills (off-shore oil rig cleaner) and that getting me Natasha Verbeke's private mobile number is indeed a pre-requisite to getting on the padrón in Vigo. 

If however you prefer Oh Fragrant One, I can only hope I do not upset The Commuter, The Girl and Jojo!!! Tough life being a man!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> But in your case Tally, I was meaning it in the sense that you are HOT!


............. and the rest of us??????????????????

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> ............. and the rest of us??????????????????
> 
> Jo xxxx


I checked out your gallery Jo! And I'm sure I experienced a _reaction_ down below! 

It could have been wind but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I checked out your gallery Jo! And I'm sure I experienced a _reaction_ down below!
> 
> It could have been wind but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt!


At your age I'd like to think you knew the difference!!!!!


Poor mrs Xtreme!!

Jo xxx


----------

